# Auffahrt Kelchsau - Neue Bamberger Hütte frei



## 8fisch (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

für unsere Transalp im Juli haben wir den Abschnitt Kelchsau über den Kurzen Grund hinauf zur Neuen Bamberger Hütte eingeplant, um dann das Salzachjoch zu überqueren.

In Internet-Beiträgen von 2011 habe ich gelesen, dass die Auffahrt durch Gitter und teilweise auch Wachpersonal versperrt sei und für MTBs nicht möglich wäre.

Hat jemand aktuelle Infos zur Situation vor Ort?

Danke schon mal.

Andi


----------



## tourraser (20. Juni 2012)

Bi die Tour lezten Herbst in entgegengesezter Richtung gefahren.
Hier mein Bericht http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525528&highlight=tiroler1973&page=2
Vergiß Dein Vorhaben wieder ganz schnell. Der Weg ist gesichtert, wie die Berliner Mauer. Bike drüber heben ist nicht drin.
Auffahrt ist zudem recht steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8fisch (20. Juni 2012)

Das sieht eindeutig aus
Danke für die Info!


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Juni 2012)

Servus!
Eigentlich stimmt das wie oben erwähnt nicht ganz.

1) Das Tor ist nicht immer zu und auch nicht immer bewacht. Ist aber ein Lotteriespiel.
2) Wenn doch: Hinter dem Gasthof Wegscheid geht eine Fußgängerbrücke auch über den Bach. Ich bin mit dem MTB noch nie drüber, aber im Winter mit Ski.
3) Den Wanderweg könnte man auch noch nehmen. Das wäre dann ca. 30 Minuten schieben und tragen, bis man den Forstweg erreicht. Ich persönlich schiebe und trage das Radl dort gerne rauf, weil's mir im Wald einfach landschaftlich gut gefällt. Dies Vorliebe wird aber nicht jeder mit mir teilen.

Für'n Alpencross ist aber die Filzenscharte eine gute Alternative. Ganz oben trägt man ca. 10 Minuten. ... und das Windautal ist auch ganz schön und man spart sich von vornherein den Ärger.


----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> 2) Wenn doch: Hinter dem Gasthof Wegscheid geht eine Fußgängerbrücke auch über den Bach. Ich bin mit dem MTB noch nie drüber, aber im Winter mit Ski.


geht das wieder? vor ein paar jahren war zwar die bruecke da, sie hatte aber keinen
"boden". dh. die bretter auf denen man davor mal gelaufen ist waren weg.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> geht das wieder? vor ein paar jahren war zwar die bruecke da, sie hatte aber keinen
> "boden". dh. die bretter auf denen man davor mal gelaufen ist waren weg.


Ohne Bretter wäre womöglich der Schnee nicht fest genug um Mann mit Ausrüstung mit gesamt ca. 110kg zu tragen.


----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ohne Bretter wäre womöglich der Schnee nicht fest genug um Mann mit Ausrüstung mit gesamt ca. 110kg zu tragen.


ich glaub das haettest gemerkt


----------



## naturized (26. Juni 2012)

Servus

i war letzte Woche oben auf der Bamberger Hütte. Also den "Winterweg" kannst wirklich vergessen. Mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ganz so leicht zum überwinden. Besser so wie der "Tiroler1973" sagt den Sommerweg (Steig) eine halbe Stunde tragen. Danach wirds ja wieder gemütlich. Und Trails bergab gibts ja auch ein paar....

schönen Gruß
berni


----------



## Thorsten19 (19. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe gerade den Vorgang versucht zu prüfen und sowohl beim Hüttenwirt der Bamberger Hütte als auch beim zuständigen Gemeindeamt in Hopfgarten telefonisch nachgefragt. Der Hüttenwirt hat mir dringend von der Auffahrt mit dem MTB abgeraten. Eine Antwort seitens der Amtsleitung steht noch aus. Dort war der Sachverhalt gänzlich umbekannt und auch mein Verweis auf die Diskussion in den einschlägigen MTB Foren wurde als unsachlicher Diskurs unter Hobbyjuristen bezeichnet.
Jedenfalls werde ich dort in den kommenden Tagen nochmals nachfassen. Die Berge sind für alle da und kennen keine Grenzen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Juli 2017)

Ich war am Eröffnungswochende auf der Bambergerhütte. Beide Tore sind weiterhin geschlossen.

Die rechtliche Situation ist auch einfach: Es ist überall verboten wo es nicht explizit erlaubt ist. Hier ist es weiterhin nicht erlaubt. Da muss man kein Jurist sein. ... von diesen wertschöpfungsbefreiten Individuen gibts eh schon zviel.

Ich kann es in beide Richtungen nicht empfehlen. Mich habens inzwischen runter 2 mal angehalten und Angezeigt. Mir persönlich ist es wurscht, weils mich nicht interessiert. Ich würde es aber nicht empfehlen.


----------

